# What do you hate about school



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

-Lunch
-Alpha Males
-Cliques
-Being Lonely
-Being Ignored
-Seeing former friends and acquaintances. It's awkward.
-Choosing partners or groups to be in
-People who talk constantly
-Walking in the halls
-Peer Pressure
and etc


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmmm. For me, all those things except for being lonely. I don't really care; I genuinely prefer being alone.

I'd also add:
- People that walk slowly in the halls (and leave no room for you to pass them)
- People that speak about others behind their back (if you have a problem with them, tell them to their face, not mine, seriously)
- The fact that school places priorities on marks rather than the material (that isn't what learning is about... alas, the system sucks... it doesn't nurture curiosity as well as it should)


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Everything you guys mentioned. Also:

-*****y girls
-*****y teachers
-Guys that try to play mind games (for example, a guy in my high school who apparently liked me ignored me close to the time I was leaving to another country and avoided me. He expected me to come crying to him telling him I like him. -.- Even if I did like him back he would probably have been a crappy boyfriend, considering he looked down on me and didn't even remember where I was moving even though I told him 1,000 times)
-Too much homework at once
-People who use others
-Friends who don't care
-Having to blow your nose during class (which is WAY too embarassing)
-Getting up early


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Bullying I hated the most,it was a living hell.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

- I hate to be always alone there and being known as this weird loner who never talks to anyone
- Group work, it's so awkward to put myself into some group and to know that they don't want me to their group
- Social apes who judge me
- All the people that pity me
- Walking in the halls and feel everyone's eyes on me
- Some annoying teachers
- Breaks between classes
- Stress
- Waking up so early, I don't really get it why the school have to start at 8 am
- Presentations


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

-Lunch
-Learning nothing usefull


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

What I used to hate about school was group projects, group work in general and presentations. Aside from all that, I'd get by just fine. Apparently I had an unapproachable "tough guy" look about me, so everyone would be really surprised when I was nice to them if I ever bothered to speak up about something. The funny thing is I have to be the biggest pushover ever, so they couldn't have been more wrong.


----------



## beastylex (Feb 6, 2012)

oh, oh, i have one.
do you know those teachers who purposely pick on/are just flat out rude to the special needs kids?

them.

I'm not one of them, but it just infuriates me to see adults hurting and publicly embarassing their students.

and how the school always caters to the kids who aren't up to par with everyone else. i was peer editing a paper of one one girl who isn't exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, and she couldn't spell simple words like "english" and "learned."

i'm not trying to be mean to her, i just feel like the school should stop treating them like kindergartners and really teach them. they're going to be in for quite a shock when they get into highschool.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

This is probably specific to my school, but perhaps some of you have experienced it. Imagine the cast of Jersey Shore in their teens. That's basically a good majority of the kids that go to my school. These people are unbelievably obnoxious and the worst part is that they probably don't even realize it.


----------



## beastylex (Feb 6, 2012)

sociallyretarded said:


> Imagine the cast of Jersey Shore in their teens.


please, that is every kid in my grade right there. they're so fake it's laughable.


----------



## maybutterfly16 (Mar 16, 2012)

All of the above


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

all the ****ing conversations i have to listen to. Read The Catcher in the Rye, an awful book but he nails it head on. Everything is so damned phony.


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

-getting there early
-pushing through the hallway
-lunch
-waiting alone for the bus
-people :blank


----------



## Cubby (Mar 20, 2012)

- Waiting for the teacher to enter the room to start class after the bell has wrung.
- Stigma against passive voice in English class (yeah, I just used it, so sue me!)
- Walking between classes in the congested hallways and staircases
- Math (but some math teachers make it bearable)
- Girls that lead you on (I'm sure guys do it to girls, too)
- Assemblies
- Cliques

And the list goes on...


----------



## RestrictedFixation (Mar 18, 2012)

Plenty of the reasons here are the cause of why I am homeschooled


----------



## liktheangel (Oct 23, 2010)

- Bullying and Teasing from students, teachers, and faculty
- Bad teachers/bad teaching
- waking up early
- boring lectures
- schools often look like prison
- stupid rules


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

Toppington said:


> What I used to hate about school was group projects, group work in general and presentations. Aside from all that, I'd get by just fine. Apparently I had an unapproachable "tough guy" look about me, so everyone would be really surprised when I was nice to them if I ever bothered to speak up about something. The funny thing is I have to be the biggest pushover ever, so they couldn't have been more wrong.


Ha that reminds me of myself. Ive always had this feeling of fear that if I didnt look tough more people would mess with me but now I think that makes me seem maybe scary to some people even though I'm not trying to be.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Lunch
Stupid popular kids
Loud kids
Boring teachers
Security guards
Older kids
Crowded halls
Being alone
Long hours
Homework
Teachers

I pretty much hate all aspects of school.


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

The real question is, what is there not to hate?


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

School is basically the definition of being in a living hell.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

You guys are the best, I wish we could hang out IRL srsly


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

Feeling lonely
Never picked to be in groups
Ignored
Teachers who don't teach well
Immature students
Superficial students 
The kids who swore because it is "cool" 
Being bullied


----------



## Macornel (Mar 27, 2012)

i always hated when the teacher would tell us to partner up or get into groups, i hated not knowing where everyone has gone and wanderin around by yourself looking. i hated doing homework, i hated camps and team sports


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

My inability to do schoolwork in a good way (due to ADD and asperger's), and me not getting the special help I need for it to work out from teachers. It all just makes me tired, so very tired...


----------



## person18211 (Mar 31, 2012)

LittleGloves said:


> School is basically the definition of being in a living hell.


I agree. That's why I'm home schooled now.


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

- The feeling of guilt
- Lack of conversational skills 
- Feeling ignored
- Lunch on most days
- Knowing that it's my fault (that I'm alone, ect)
- Feeling isolated 
- Being ignored and underestimated 
- Being called weird and ugly
- Boring class 
- Homework 
- Feeling stupid because of grades

It's be faster to list the things I do like about it! :lol


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Being alone in the morning, at lunch having to wait for my friends so show up... Until then I just pretend I'm on my iPod.


----------



## Wolf95 (Apr 1, 2012)

Waking up early (6am)
135mins locked in a cold room making a huge effort trying to not fall asleep
Physical Education classes
Being always the last picked up
Playing sports with balls at physical education classes (I always get them in the face -.-")
People laughing when the above happens
That awkward moment when my retarded coleagues decide to leave me alone
The fact that with so many people around that look interesting I only know my stupid colleagues
Repressing crying in class
Trying to study like hell to end up barely not reproving


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

-Waking Up Early (Somedays i have to take the city bus, my school has no transportation, so i would wake up 5am to make it to school before 7:45. Plus i always have trouble sleeping at night cause thats when my brain chooses to be active)

-Having the teacher announce I need a partner for this project
-Cliques (In my school its so hard to befriend people)
-Sitting in the back of the class and having to walk up the aisle. I feel like a runway model or somethin, cause all eyes are on me. It causes alot of anxiety
-Being Ignored
-The Students who don't know where the "Line" is and often crosses it.
-Walking in the hall, someone walking towards you, not knowing what to do. Do i smile, make eye contact, look down? What?
-Being Alone
-Not having a class with a friend, or atleast an acquaintance to talk to
-Homework


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Everything.. + I'm failing ;3


----------



## NotAfraidAnymore (Nov 24, 2011)

*I Could Spend My Entire Life Listing This.*

-That nothing you do, socially or academically, is ever good enough.
-That it destroys your home life.
-That the kids are so shallow the kiddie pool is infinity in comparison.
-Those stupid group projects where you make a fool of yourself every five seconds.
-Being called on in class and being wrong.
-The way no one ever seems to have the capacity to be quiet, for once.
-The way it tries to measure your intelligence with grades and destroys your self esteem.
-The way it makes you feel like a useless member of society.
-The way it makes you feel like you have no future.
-The perverted jokes people make.
-The teachers that don't understand that raising your hand in class is not an indicator of how much you like that teacher.
-The restrooms.
-The lunch line that stretches out through the door
-The smell of the paint in the rooms.
-The extremely uncomfortable chairs.
-That stupid science project.
-Homework.
-Speeches.
-Debates.

I could go on.


----------



## Relay (Feb 14, 2012)

LittleGloves said:


> School is basically the definition of being in a living hell.


Exactly how I describe it.


----------



## Relay (Feb 14, 2012)

Define Lies said:


> Being alone in the morning, at lunch having to wait for my friends so show up... Until then I just pretend I'm on my iPod.


I hated doing that in middle school and last year when I had people to sit with. I would purposely show up after everyone else at my table got there to avoid it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Being afraid to express myself for fear of being laughed at....still happens in college


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Mean teachers
homework
classmates
Math class


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

-Dumb Teachers
-Students & Teachers who call me weird (pretty much everyone)
-People who used to put trash in my backpack at lunch
-the lack of flexible teaching techniques to help students are having a difficult time.
-The lack of fundings for the schools so students can learn first hand experience learning.
-Math teachers go to fast and never explain the concepts well enough and OH GOD THAT HOMEWORK THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH WHAT WE LEARNED TODAY GHJAHFUHAIUSHHAKSDHKAHKSDHKAKDHKAHDKHKA
-The lunch food was meh, nothing good or bad.
-lack of any classes to choice from
-lack of student counseling about their future.
-I hated school.


----------



## kirten (Mar 21, 2012)

Pretty much everything everyone mentioned. Stupid assemblys. Boring teachers. Changing for pe. Talking to teachers about work I missed from being sick.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Arrogance. If you're seriously going to be that way, don't even bother dealing with me.


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

The feeling like youre a guinea pig in the middle of a pack of lions. Anything will draw attention to you, and sometimes other things will make you the spotlight of attention. And you don't/can't fight back. Knowing that even if youre quiet and you always mind youre own business someone will somehow find a way to put you down. Thats what i f***in hate about school.


----------



## IGdwight (Apr 4, 2012)

Well that's not school, that's the new generation of kids now a days. Sorry if there are any fans here, but I hate rap music. Especially when I see it influence everyone now. Making them very shallow. Like being dumb is the new trend..


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

No friends, lunch time. Class time, school work that is supposed to be due but is late, usually all the time because i don't like school anyway so i rarely show up


----------



## Relay (Feb 14, 2012)

IGdwight said:


> Well that's not school, that's the new generation of kids now a days. Sorry if there are any fans here, but I hate rap music. Especially when I see it influence everyone now. Making them very shallow. Like being dumb is the new trend..


Not all hip hop music is like that.


----------



## TimeTruthHearts (Apr 6, 2012)

People in general. Just how harsh they all could be. And lunch. I hate lunch because it's the time when I'm the loneliness. Also, when we are forced to work in groups and I have no real friends in the class. Pretty much everything in school.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

How big and scary it is lol plus that and authority figures make me even more anxious so I'm never comfortable around teachers even with own kids my own age b/c some of them tend to be rude and arrogant.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

The cliques, hands down. They make you feel like an outcast.


----------



## IGdwight (Apr 4, 2012)

Relay said:


> Not all hip hop music is like that.


Yes I know that. But there has been this increasingly growing trend on "living the life" kind of music. Don't get me wrong. Tupac's songs are great.


----------



## IGdwight (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm sorry if i sounded judgmental the first time..


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

The obnoxious people


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

IGdwight said:


> Well that's not school, that's the new generation of kids now a days. Sorry if there are any fans here, but I hate rap music. Especially when I see it influence everyone now. Making them very shallow. Like being dumb is the new trend..


 Mainstream Rap pop culture is what you're getting at. I completely agree with you on that. Which is why I like comparing myself to the matrix, as if I see a glitch and they don't.


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

IGdwight said:


> Yes I know that. But there has been this increasingly growing trend on "living the life" kind of music. Don't get me wrong. Tupac's songs are great.


Lol, That "Living the life" I know what you mean. Its been like a recent influx of that sorta stuff. Because of Drake saying "YOLO" You Only Live Once. Ppl have take it out of proportion such as "Lets Go Get Drunk, YOLO". Its more of a go do something that matters cause you only live once. Not lets go make an *** of ourselves, YOLO!


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Getting up early
Group work and projects
Incompetent teachers
Bulls*** assignments and homework
Annoying classmates
Bathrooms
Hall passes
The pledge of allegiance
Getting called on
Math
Being awkward around semi-acquaintances


----------



## BrandyI (Apr 1, 2012)

Well you pretty much said it all...especially presentations Ughh


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

NotAfraidAnymore said:


> -The restrooms.


Oh My... Is it ok if i rant about how much i hate High School Restrooms?
I Did not know that Odor has a physical substance that can literally punch me in my face. Half the time when i walk to a bathroom the floor is always wet and you can never distinguish if its pee or water. When you walk in stalls, it seems as if no one ever flushes the toilets. (Sorry for the graphic image) There is always something floating in those bowls and on the rims. Its completely disgusting.
I can only imagine how much better the girls bathroom must be


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

I hate everything about school except for writing and independent reading .


----------



## Pantomime (Aug 21, 2011)

- How everyone ignores me
- How everyone seems to be more talkative how I am
- The way a lot of students act
- How I never have much time when I get home from school!
- The drama!
- How some kids hate you for no reason
- How I feel pathetic because it seems like most of the school is more social than I am. 
- Being ignored
- The breakfast and lunch they serve at school (It's artificially processed!)
- How hard it is to make friends


----------



## mb322 (Apr 10, 2012)

- the stress!
- all of the pressure to do well
- gym class.. looking like an idiot and having an anxiety attack
- being oversensitive to comments from friends
- having to go home because of an anxiety attack


----------



## SR4914 (Mar 6, 2012)

NoLoveYet said:


> Oh My... Is it ok if i rant about how much i hate High School Restrooms?
> I Did not know that Odor has a physical substance that can literally punch me in my face. Half the time when i walk to a bathroom the floor is always wet and you can never distinguish if its pee or water. When you walk in stalls, it seems as if no one ever flushes the toilets. (Sorry for the graphic image) There is always something floating in those bowls and on the rims. Its completely disgusting.
> *I can only imagine how much better the girls bathroom must be*


Second floor girl's bathroom at my school: there are new species of dead bugs covering the window sills everday and 1 usable stall.


----------



## lovelikerockets (May 4, 2012)

Girls.
Talking in front of groups.
Being alone when everyone else is with friends.
People are so incredibly rude to me. Maybe my shyness makes me seem stuck up or they're somehow put off by me but they all really do hate me.
When people are nice to me I usually end up saying something stupid and ruining it.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Obscenities being thrown around so casually in the halls. 
Supply teachers.
Standing for the national anthem.
Walking into class late.
Getting into groups.
Being called on in class.
Math class.
Presentations.
Depressing atmosphere.
Poser kids.
Pretending to be interested in whatever trivial things people believe they need to share about themselves. 
Students who just go above and beyond what is necessary to put off this image of being smarter than they are in reality. 
Being expected only to memorize and regurgitate information exactly as it is taught to us, there's little to no room for interpretation.

Okay, I'll stop there, there's plenty more though..


----------



## Elocthewimpyone (May 12, 2012)

I hate lunch because i sit alone at an old one person table and one day it was gone so i threw my lunch away and went to cry in the woods behind the school. Next, i hate the other males at my school because they see it necessary to give me a black eye every morning and a gut punch whenever they see me in the hallway. I've always been alone and dont know anything else. Its not like anyone ever talks to me. They just whisper that im an emo freak with a black eye that never goes away.


----------



## Gattz Griffith (Apr 26, 2012)

Now that I really think about it, I hate the way it works. Like, you kinda have to be a certain type of student in order for school to work for you (like being the kid who socializes, gets involved in a club/sport or two, and cares about their grades).


----------



## esparkie (May 12, 2012)

Speaking in front of the class and group work (sometimes)


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

Ignorant students


----------



## darkninjakitten (May 8, 2012)

I hate school because of being alone,judged, too many people, I hate how everybodys loud when im trying to work and give me a headache i hate all the drama i miss my old school. :'( I basically hate everything about school exept that it gets me away from my aunt who i hate lol.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

That i graduated.. i miss it


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

How everyone is the same, and so close-minded.


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

presentations


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

rapidfox1 said:


> -Lunch
> -Alpha Males
> -Cliques
> -Being Lonely
> ...


Spot on broskime spot on. Thats ALL of highschool if you aren't popular


----------



## dawnbug (Aug 17, 2011)

-public speaking
-working with stupid people
-working with lazy people 
-Loud kids
Etc, etc..
It seems like I'm generally annoyed with people lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

How nervous I get,
Boring work,
Lack of Friends,
Mean people, 
Group work, 
Sitting next to people I can't talk too :/,
Sitting next to no one when we have no work set and in a class with no one to speak too, 
Probably more that I can't think of atm. But the sad likelihood is when I leave school ill end up with no social contact and become sadder than I already am :rain


----------



## v0dka (May 25, 2012)

Being teased & ignored, being called names, how I have to memorize things in order to get good grades (with my dumb teachers I just can't analyze something and take a test)... I hate school with all my heart. Fortunately I'm graduating soon & won't have to see those ****ers' faces anymore.


----------



## Sikki (Jun 9, 2012)

A lot of things. Even since the moment I enter the yard I start feeling anxious. What I can remember now:

- Presentations
- The so-called popular persons who make a drama out of every small detail or insignificant situation
- When I can't find my words and the whole class is dead silent, waiting, which puts more pressure on me
- Passing through the hallways
- Standing up when everybody sit down
- When there are some persons who sits in front of me who are occasionally looking strangely at me while they are chatting (I'm sitting in the front row) 
- Being needed to ask anyone something, except for the 2 persons to whom I talk
- Working in teams


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

The thing I hate most it's when someone does something just because everyone does it. The most common example I can think of is this 9GaG-mania. I discovered the site long before it got popular but instantly disliked because most posts are just plain dumb. 
But of course, when it got popular and two of the "cool and popular" girls discovered it, everyone started the madness. Before i knew all I could hear was : "U MAD?" or "We have a real badass over here". Even our English teacher felt obliged to check it and quote from it. 

I also hate "attention-whoring" if I may call it this way(I guess the point I previously mentioned fits in here too because this "do what the cool guys/girls do" is pretty much some sort of research so they can have this forced common interests and stay "cool".

I'm not gonna into presentations some other psychological patterns I notice in these cool kids because I don't want to make some sort of a rant.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

The things I hated the most when I was in high school.

Group projects. 
I always refused to work in groups, unless I was friends with the person. So I either got a zero or did one myself. 

Presentations. 
I hated going up to class and speak about what I wrote especially if it was personal topic. Usually I would just make things up in a joking matter. Got people to laugh but teachers weren't too pleased.


----------

